# Snowbasin UTAH



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Snowbasin UTAH
I'm alittle behind schedule ... but here are the pictures from St. Patty's Day March 2007
Conditions were pretty good, decent amount of snow. It was a very warm day, felt like a May day in Mammoth terms. Fantastic runs, pretty long runs. All in all a great day of riding high atop the UTAH mountains. Views of the Great Salt Lake were fantastic.

UTAH Pictures




























StealthyTranquility


----------

